# BMW Apple CarPlay for EntryNav2 and EntryEVO



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello

Anyone of you interested in activating CarPlay for EntryNav2 and EntryEVO which has WiFi port on it?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

entrynav2 is the same as enanevo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

EdgaBMW said:


> entrynav2 is the same as enanevo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, don't think so, EntryEVO doesn't have CD player and GPS/Navi

EntryNav2 has CD player and GPS/Navi


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

Apply carplay can be activate on EntryNav2 and EntryEvo with wlan port. It need some coding.


----------



## Hayer (Nov 4, 2020)

Can anyone please explain what coding it needs to enable CarPlay in entry Evo with wifi antenna port? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hayer said:


> Can anyone please explain what coding it needs to enable CarPlay in entry Evo with wifi antenna port? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DimitrisH (Feb 26, 2020)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone of you interested in activating CarPlay for EntryNav2 and EntryEVO which has WiFi port on it?


Hey, I am but thought it was no longer possible since March 2020. Can it be done? Pls advice, thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DimitrisH said:


> Hey, I am but thought it was no longer possible since March 2020. Can it be done? Pls advice, thx


Untrue. 143 FSC Code can be ordered, now same as always.


----------



## DimitrisH (Feb 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Untrue. 143 FSC Code can be ordered, now same as always.


I ll be more than happy to be wrong abt this, but I recall that for EntryNav2 with no factory navi option, BMW decided to stop issuing 143 fsc codes. If you believe it is still doable pls PM me and I'll send you my VIN, cheers)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DimitrisH said:


> I ll be more than happy to be wrong abt this, but I recall that for EntryNav2 with no factory navi option, BMW decided to stop issuing 143 fsc codes. If you believe it is still doable pls PM me and I'll send you my VIN, cheers)


It is doable if you also order Nav FSC Code at same time; however, this makes it incredibly expensive, and prohibitive to most.


----------



## DimitrisH (Feb 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is doable if you also order Nav FSC Code at same time; however, this makes it incredibly expensive, and prohibitive to most.


haha, yes. so practically we are saying the same thing... But for the argument's sake how incredibly expensive is it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DimitrisH said:


> haha, yes. so practically we are saying the same thing... But for the argument's sake how incredibly expensive is it?


Well, Possible but expensive versus not possible are two opposite things, and "practical" is relative term. I know many who CarPLay is a must for them, and they insist on OEM solution, and when you factor in cost over life of ownership, its actually palatable, just heavy on the Front End. 

As for cost, for both FSC Codes, you are looking a double the CarPlay FSC Code cost. PM sent.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

DimitrisH said:


> haha, yes. so practically we are saying the same thing... But for the argument's sake how incredibly expensive is it?


CarPlay for EntryNAV2 and EntryEVO is possible


----------



## DimitrisH (Feb 26, 2020)

babyk said:


> CarPlay for EntryNAV2 and EntryEVO is possible


thx, already done it without navi


----------



## insinuar (Feb 25, 2021)

DimitrisH said:


> thx, already done it without navi


Hi, I have Entryevo in my bmw. It was manufactured in 2018. Don't know if it has wifi antenna or not. Can I activate apple CarPlay? thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

insinuar said:


> Hi, I have Entryevo in my bmw. It was manufactured in 2018. Don't know if it has wifi antenna or not. Can I activate apple CarPlay? thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## DimitrisH (Feb 26, 2020)

insinuar said:


> Hi, I have Entryevo in my bmw. It was manufactured in 2018. Don't know if it has wifi antenna or not. Can I activate apple CarPlay? thanks in advance


Hi. You probably have entrynav2. Do u have touch display? If u have wifi port? If yes u simply buy and plug the wifi antenna, carPlay is preinstalled, needs to be actvated. Otherwise u have to buy both Navi+CarPlay aka $1K.


----------



## Davide18 (Feb 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I cant md you: [email protected] is my email please write me!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davide18 said:


> I cant md you: [email protected] is my email please write me!


The address "[email protected]" in the "To" field was not recognized.

Do you have a valid email?


----------



## Davide18 (Feb 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> The address "[email protected]" in the "To" field was not recognized.
> 
> Do you have a valid email?


Sorry: [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davide18 said:


> Sorry: [email protected]


Email sent.


----------



## SCOTTSHAO (Feb 25, 2021)

[QUOTE =“ shawnsheridan，帖子：13513320，成員：142175”]
郵件已發送。
[/引用]


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you please explain what coding it needs to enable CarPlay in entry Evo with wifi antenna port? Thanks 
my email is: [email protected]
Grateful


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SCOTTSHAO said:


> [QUOTE =“ shawnsheridan，帖子：13513320，成員：142175”]
> 郵件已發送。
> [/引用]
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SCOTTSHAO (Feb 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I missed the email you sent me. can you send me one more time, reall thanks~


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SCOTTSHAO said:


> I missed the email you sent me. can you send me one more time, reall thanks~


Email sent.


----------



## Kolbenmoor (Jul 14, 2020)

Can you pls send PM? THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kolbenmoor said:


> Can you pls send PM? THX


PM sent.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Kolbenmoor said:


> Can you pls send PM? THX


send me a PM and you get carplay FREE


----------



## Adreol (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi! How can be activated Carplay on Entrynav2?
WiFi unit, no ATM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Adreol said:


> Hi! How can be activated Carplay on Entrynav2?
> WiFi unit, no ATM.


PM sent.


----------



## connermurphy (Apr 18, 2021)

I've got a 2019 F20 LCI2 with Business Nav (HU_EntryNav2 and the ATM Module). I have both Nav/GPS & ConnectedDrive Services. I'm unsure if I have the WiFi port. Is CarPlay possible, and if so how complex is it to add it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

connermurphy said:


> I've got a 2019 F20 LCI2 with Business Nav (HU_EntryNav2 and the ATM Module). I have both Nav/GPS & ConnectedDrive Services. I'm unsure if I have the WiFi port. Is CarPlay possible, and if so how complex is it to add it?


PM sent.


----------



## mertdavid (Apr 24, 2021)

I have 2 cars With entrynav2 

can anyone help?
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mertdavid said:


> I have 2 cars With entrynav2
> 
> can anyone help?
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Blackline (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

Could I get some info on Carplay activation on EntryNav2, please?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackline said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I get some info on Carplay activation on EntryNav2, please?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

give me info also plz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cebep said:


> give me info also plz


PM sent.


----------



## Evgen_ITM (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, I have 328 LCI, and I have Entrynavy without navigation, is it possible to activate Carplay?
And also I want to know is possible to activate carplay for 430 2017, it has nbt id5 and how I can update it to id6?

Can me explain somebody?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Evgen_ITM said:


> Hi, I have 328 LCI, and I have Entrynavy without navigation, is it possible to activate Carplay?
> And also I want to know is possible to activate carplay for 430 2017, it has nbt id5 and how I can update it to id6?
> 
> Can me explain somebody?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bydusan said:


> Please send me info on EntryNav2 CarPlay activation. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## henkbmw (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello, 

can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

henkbmw said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## boboko (Jun 15, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, jusy bought f30 2017 with entrynav evo. I would like to know how to activate the carplay as well pls. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boboko said:


> Hi, jusy bought f30 2017 with entrynav evo. I would like to know how to activate the carplay as well pls. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## M140iMperf (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello, 

I have just fitted a wifi antenna on my 12/2017 f20 m140i, alongside with an oem 8.8inch touch display which was sucssessfully retrofitted.
I would like to activate carplay, and maybe video in motion.

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M140iMperf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just fitted a wifi antenna on my 12/2017 f20 m140i, alongside with an oem 8.8inch touch display which was sucssessfully retrofitted.
> I would like to activate carplay, and maybe video in motion.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## M140iMperf (Jun 15, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


PM Answered.


----------



## camucho (Oct 31, 2019)

I started reading different forums, I didn't know I could use E-Sys to get the HU information, so I pulled dashboard apart and found a Magnetti Marelli HU (Model EE0001), it has the bluetooth and WIFI logo + satellite radio. It already has the WIFI antenna, the only port with nothing attached is the blue one, which I read somewhere is the GPS.
I found a listing on eBay, sent a message to the seller, he suggested to get the e-Net version, that didn't work because the installer read my VIN, connected to a server and shut down because I don't have the navigation system, I contacted the seller, he sent me the USB version, I followed the steps, but it didn't work. It seems his solution works only with Navigation systems. At the same time, I've been reading that some HUs can be updated to activate CarPlay, I don't really need the Navigation, I only want the CarPlay. I somebody knows a way, please share with me.
My VIN: 2E51279
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

camucho said:


> I started reading different forums, I didn't know I could use E-Sys to get the HU information, so I pulled dashboard apart and found a Magnetti Marelli HU (Model EE0001), it has the bluetooth and WIFI logo + satellite radio. It already has the WIFI antenna, the only port with nothing attached is the blue one, which I read somewhere is the GPS.
> I found a listing on eBay, sent a message to the seller, he suggested to get the e-Net version, that didn't work because the installer read my VIN, connected to a server and shut down because I don't have the navigation system, I contacted the seller, he sent me the USB version, I followed the steps, but it didn't work. It seems his solution works only with Navigation systems. At the same time, I've been reading that some HUs can be updated to activate CarPlay, I don't really need the Navigation, I only want the CarPlay. I somebody knows a way, please share with me.
> My VIN: 2E51279
> Thanks


Seller is an idiot. His ENET / USB solution is ONLY for EVO Head Unit Car whereas you car has ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit. It doesn't work for ENTRYNAV2 as you discovered. Get your money back.


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

Yea exactly. Shawn has a point. Why didn’t you post this before? Hey guys did find an entrynav2 unit etc. will it work with usb carplay? And you would get the answer before buying the unit!


----------



## Kruk (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a G30 with EntryNav2. How can I activate CarPlay and replace the display with 10.25 "?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruk said:


> I have a G30 with EntryNav2. How can I activate CarPlay and replace the display with 10.25 "?


PM sent.


----------



## josimitsu (Jun 17, 2021)

Can i activate CarPlay on my 12/2017 F31 with ENTRYNAV2 HU and the following options fitted?

0606 Navigation system Business
06AK Connected Drive Services


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josimitsu said:


> Can i activate CarPlay on my 12/2017 F31 with ENTRYNAV2 HU and the following options fitted?
> 
> 0606 Navigation system Business
> 06AK Connected Drive Services


PM sent.


----------



## kzn14d (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello,
In my F31 2018 I have ENTRYNAV2 with wlan port installed. I' ve just connected a wlan aerial and coded 6CP on VO.
I world very happy if someone can support me to Carplay activation with 6,5 screen installed.
Thanks in advance,
Andrea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kzn14d said:


> Hello,
> In my F31 2018 I have ENTRYNAV2 with wlan port installed. I' ve just connected a wlan aerial and coded 6CP on VO.
> I world very happy if someone can support me to Carplay activation with 6,5 screen installed.
> Thanks in advance,
> Andrea


PM sent.


----------



## ashikaitc (Jun 18, 2021)

hi there. anyone got a tutorial how to activate carplay on entrynav2 ? thanks


----------



## kzn14d (Jun 14, 2021)

ashikaitc said:


> hi there. anyone got a tutorial how to activate carplay on entrynav2 ? thanks
> [/QUOT


It should wonderfull!!!!


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

ashikaitc said:


> hi there. anyone got a tutorial how to activate carplay on entrynav2 ? thanks


People will not share that because they make money with it!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ratnik1990 said:


> Its also possible without importing FSC, with provision hack for less money, with this method however, customer is not allowed to update connected drive services or Carplay will dissaper.


Yes, but only if Car has Telematics, and updating connected drive services can be issued OTA without owner initiating it.


----------



## Wesler (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi. Is it possible to activate carplay on f20 2018y? Could someone help me With it?)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wesler said:


> Hi. Is it possible to activate carplay on f20 2018y? Could someone help me With it?)


PM sent.


----------



## Dref fred (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello, 
F36 EntryNav2 WAY, about to install wifi antenna, what's the coding to enable carplay?
Thanks 
Frédéric


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dref fred said:


> Hello,
> F36 EntryNav2 WAY, about to install wifi antenna, what's the coding to enable carplay?
> Thanks
> Frédéric


CarPlay is not simple Coding. PM sent.


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello
Shawn, please send me the PM 
I want to activate Carplay on my 2018 F31 with EntryNav2 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siim138 said:


> Hello
> Shawn, please send me the PM
> I want to activate Carplay on my 2018 F31 with EntryNav2
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mdp12 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi Shawn, will it work if coded correctly and have no wlan cable installed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdp12 said:


> Hi Shawn, will it work if coded correctly and have no wlan cable installed?


PM sent.


----------



## Schuft (Apr 12, 2017)

If the car has entrynav2 installed with wi-fi? Can carplay be activated?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schuft said:


> If the car has entrynav2 installed with wi-fi? Can carplay be activated?


Yes, car with ENTRYNAV2 with WLAN Port can have CarPlay.


----------



## mihailrotnow (Sep 9, 2021)

hi, can I have info please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mihailrotnow said:


> hi, can I have info please?


PM sent.


----------



## Schuft (Apr 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, car with ENTRYNAV2 with WLAN Port can have CarPlay.


tried to slip her fsc 143, from NBT-EVO, does not load. Is it possible to do it yourself?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schuft said:


> tried to slip her fsc 143, from NBT-EVO, does not load. Is it possible to do it yourself?


So you took 143 FSC Code from car with other VIN, and tried to load in your car?


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Schuft said:


> tried to slip her fsc 143, from NBT-EVO, does not load. Is it possible to do it yourself?


I can


mihailrotnow said:


> hi, can I have info please?


if you have atm module and wlan connection I can help you with that. Send me pm


----------



## Schuft (Apr 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you took 143 FSC Code from car with other VIN, and tried to load in your car?


yes, but I load fsc under the wine corresponding to this fsc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schuft said:


> yes, but I load fsc under the wine corresponding to this fsc.


I don't know what that means, but is you take a Donor 143 FSC Code, y9ou would also need to use an Emulator / Activation Module.

And what was exact FSC Import error?


----------



## mdp12 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello, all works perfectly when the antenna was installed with connection to BMW connect no problem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdp12 said:


> Hello, all works perfectly when the antenna was installed with connection to BMW connect no problem


----------



## Schuft (Apr 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know what that means, but is you take a Donor 143 FSC Code, y9ou would also need to use an Emulator / Activation Module.
> 
> And what was exact FSC Import error?


I don't remember from memory, the list was quite long. if I understand correctly, do I need a kan filter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schuft said:


> I don't remember from memory, the list was quite long. if I understand correctly, do I need a kan filter?


Again, if you want to use FSC Code with Donor VIN, you need to use an Emulator / Activation Module, like this:









BMW NBT / EVO NAVI ACTIVATOR FOR F AND G SERIES


BMW NBT / EVO Navigation Activator for F and G SeriesFeatures:- Activates navigation system on donor VIN;- Activates Video In Motion;- Provides Gyro Data for pre-LCI cars;- Activates Sport Display for all F1x series;- Compatible with HU_Entrynav and HU_Entrynav2; Note: D




www.bmwcustomretrofit.com


----------



## Toine450 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello, i own a F40 with Entryevo, can you help me to active Carplay please?
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toine450 said:


> Hello, i own a F40 with Entryevo, can you help me to active Carplay please?
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## LeoM135 (Sep 26, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.



And for me too, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LeoM135 said:


> And for me too, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## nikisard (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello Shawn

can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. this is the vin of my car: WBA8L71080K718382 Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nikisard said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. this is the vin of my car: WBA8L71080K718382 Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## manuel0476 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi Shawn Can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation? I have wlan port. 

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manuel0476 said:


> Hi Shawn Can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation? I have wlan port. My VIN is 3D42712
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## Giorgi749 (Nov 23, 2020)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone of you interested in activating CarPlay for EntryNav2 and EntryEVO which has WiFi port on it?


yes i am! hello!


----------



## Giorgi749 (Nov 23, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi Shawn! i am interested too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Giorgi749 said:


> hi Shawn! i am interested too.


PM sent.


----------



## pascal_bmw-87 (Oct 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


could you send me as well, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pascal_bmw-87 said:


> could you send me as well, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Kaan81 (Oct 6, 2021)

babyk said:


> CarPlay for EntryNAV2 and EntryEVO is possible


Could you please explain how can i do?


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

You need to buy the oem fsc from BMW and then load it with Esys


----------



## octplm (Mar 30, 2019)

Dear @shawnsheridan
I want to know if it’s possible to activate CarPlay in my BMW F20 LCI 116d (01/2018 europe) that as navigation system business S606A. I Can send you the VIN number if needed. If so can you explain me how can I activate it? I have an e-net cable but I’m afraid my software is not updated since I had an e91
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

octplm said:


> Dear @shawnsheridan
> I want to know if it’s possible to activate CarPlay in my BMW F20 LCI 116d (01/2018 europe) that as navigation system business S606A. I Can send you the VIN number if needed. If so can you explain me how can I activate it? I have an e-net cable but I’m afraid my software is not updated since I have an e91
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## il3oom (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello Shawn

Can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. For my F30 LCI 2018 
Thank you


----------



## rocky27 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, i own a F30 2018 with Entryevo, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
Best regards


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

rocky27 said:


> Hello, i own a F30 2018 with Entryevo, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
> Best regards


What is your vin number?


----------



## rocky27 (Oct 12, 2021)

ratnik1990 said:


> What is your vin number?


WBA8H71000A728895


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

rocky27 said:


> WBA8H71000A728895


Pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

il3oom said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you send me info for Entrynav2 CarPlay activation. For my F30 LCI 2018
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## rocky27 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello Shawn

Can you send me info for EntryEVO CarPlay activation. For my F30 LCI 2018
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rocky27 said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you send me info for EntryEVO CarPlay activation. For my F30 LCI 2018
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## fikretsedat (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi how are you pls apple car play open coding entrynav2 @shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fikretsedat said:


> Hi how are you pls apple car play open coding entrynav2 @shawnsheridan


PM senr.


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

Good afternoon, help with free activation apple carplay nbtevo 0181841 vin 0W76259 
thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i BMW said:


> Good afternoon, help with free activation apple carplay nbtevo 0181841 vin 0W76259
> thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Iaroslav (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello, i own a F30 2017 with Entryevo, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
Best regards


----------



## alpemar (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello, i own a F30 2017 with EntryNav2, Bussines ID6 with WIFI, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iaroslav said:


> Hello, i own a F30 2017 with Entryevo, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
> Best regards





alpemar said:


> Hello, i own a F30 2017 with EntryNav2, Bussines ID6 with WIFI, can you help me to activate Carplay please?
> Best regards


PM's sent.


----------



## Willie D (Feb 10, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you sent me what it needs to do for carplay working on a G30 2018


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


can you sent me what i have to do to activate carplay on a 2018 G30?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Willie D said:


> Can you sent me what it needs to do for carplay working on a G30 2018
> 
> can you sent me what i have to do to activate carplay on a 2018 G30?


PM sent.


----------



## franciscomadrid (Oct 18, 2021)

How do I know if I have WiFi? Maps Way, touch screen, 5K73866.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

franciscomadrid said:


> How do I know if I have WiFi? Maps Way, touch screen, 5K73866.


PM sent.


----------



## baraxa (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello,

Could I get some info on Carplay activation on EntryEVO, please?

Thank you


----------



## Beemertje (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan , i have f20 / 2017-09 / enavevo / i level F020-17-07-507 .
I would love to have carplay on it.


----------



## Mad.mike.design (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks Elthox. I have my enet cable. I’ll do so more searching on coding.


----------



## freesbie (Dec 26, 2021)

Need also a PM. VIN A041176, Road Map Way, EntryNav2 with Wifi and plugged (I guess). Enet-Cable is on the way.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

freesbie said:


> Need also a PM. VIN A041176, Road Map Way, EntryNav2 with Wifi and plugged (I guess). Enet-Cable is on the way.
> View attachment 1048433


I believe your entrynav will need an update before operation. If its not been updated since 2017.
Pm sent


----------



## Mladen602 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello Elthox,

have the same issue, F48, EE27297, Road Map Way, Entrynav2 with wifi, Enet-Cable availible.
I assume I would first need to update Entrynav2?

I would like to have Carplay in my car.

Thanks.

Br,
Mladen602


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Mladen602 said:


> Hello Elthox,
> 
> have the same issue, F48, EE27297, Road Map Way, Entrynav2 with wifi, Enet-Cable availible.
> I assume I would first need to update Entrynav2?
> ...


It seems car is already updated in 2018 so should be fine for full screen.


----------



## Mladen602 (Dec 24, 2021)

Ok that is some great news.
I have a pic from my headunit:
Is this than latest version? Or the version needed for full screen carplay?

Can you tell me how to activate carplay in my car?

BR
Mladen


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## Newf20 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi Guys,

it would be great to somehow get CarPlay working!
Setup: F20, 11/18. Business Radio = entry nav as of my understanding. Unfortunately with a 6.5 inch screen. Does anyone know whether it‘s possible?

every help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CSBE (Jan 8, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi ShawnSheridan, 

Can you send me a pm please?


----------



## jalilcejin (Nov 4, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawnsheridan.

i got Entrynav2 with WLAN port,
Is it possible to add CarPlay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Newf20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> it would be great to somehow get CarPlay working!
> Setup: F20, 11/18. Business Radio = entry nav as of my understanding. Unfortunately with a 6.5 inch screen. Does anyone know whether it‘s possible?
> ...





CSBE said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Can you send me a pm please?





jalilcejin said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan.
> 
> i got Entrynav2 with WLAN port,
> Is it possible to add CarPlay?


PM's sent.


----------



## daigorho (Mar 29, 2014)

@*shawnsheridan*
Can you PM me the info for carplay activation? mine is 2021 F48. Thanks inadvance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daigorho said:


> @*shawnsheridan*
> Can you PM me the info for carplay activation? mine is 2021 F48. Thanks inadvance


PM sent.


----------



## SLiger (12 mo ago)

*@shawnsheridan* 
pls can you pm me the in fo carplay activation ? 
car is Entrynav2 evo 
thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SLiger said:


> *@shawnsheridan*
> pls can you pm me the in fo carplay activation ?
> car is Entrynav2 evo
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## koreasaram (12 mo ago)

*@shawnsheridan*
Can you pls send PM? THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

koreasaram said:


> *@shawnsheridan*
> Can you pls send PM? THX


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I've entrynav2 with wlan port, is it possible to add CarPlay?

B rgds
[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I've entrynav2 with wlan port, is it possible to add CarPlay?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bodzio97 (12 mo ago)

Hello.
I have the F31 2018 with EntryNav2. Can you ask for info on how to activate Apple CarPlay?
B rgds


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DaarK16 said:


> Hello, is it possible to activate Apple Carplay on my F30? I attach a photo


PM sent.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi there, how about an F07? End of VIN is: D186583


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ThomasCardin said:


> Hi there, how about an F07? End of VIN is: D186583


Old NBT Head Unit. CarPlay not possible.


----------



## Andinco (10 mo ago)

DimitrisH said:


> thx, already done it without navi


Can you advise how you did ? I would have the same solution as my bmw 316d touring base model doesn’t have nav sat


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andinco said:


> Can you advise how you did ? I would have the same solution as my bmw 316d touring base model doesn’t have nav sat


PM sent.


----------



## Vladimir_3283 (9 mo ago)

Здравствуйте, подскажите как активировать carplay на энтринаве. заранее спасибо


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vladimir_3283 said:


> Здравствуйте, подскажите как активировать carplay на энтринаве. заранее спасибо


PM sent.


----------



## fikretsedat (Apr 9, 2018)

Pls entry nav2 apple carplay solutions send me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fikretsedat said:


> Pls entry nav2 apple carplay solutions send me


PM sent.


----------



## Trolll (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi. I am intetrested in Carplay solution for VIN 5N94135.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trolll said:


> Hi. I am intetrested in Carplay solution for VIN 5N94135.


PM sent.


----------



## Sergo (11 mo ago)

Hi. I am intetrested in Carplay solution for entrynav2. Bmw g30 2018. VIN: WC06329


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sergo said:


> Hi. I am intetrested in Carplay solution for entrynav2. Bmw g30 2018. VIN: WC06329


PM Sent.


----------



## anton183475 (9 mo ago)

Hi. I'm interested in Carplay for 2019 F31 320d. Just installed the Wifi antenna with Alpine EE0001 head unit. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anton183475 said:


> Hi. I'm interested in Carplay for 2019 F31 320d. Just installed the Wifi antenna with Alpine EE0001 head unit. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Cianax (9 mo ago)

Hi. I am interested in Carplay solution.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

anton183475 said:


> Hi. I'm interested in Carplay for 2019 F31 320d. Just installed the Wifi antenna with Alpine EE0001 head unit. Thanks.





Cianax said:


> Hi. I am interested in Carplay solution.


PM sent


----------



## Jorgixu (9 mo ago)

Hi, i am interested in a Carplay solution for a X1 F48 - 2018


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Jorgixu said:


> Hi, i am interested in a Carplay solution for a X1 F48 - 2018


PM sent


----------



## Ionutald84 (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I have an BMW X1 2018 and someone told me i have Entrynav2. Can I activate Carplay on it?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> ENTRYNAV and NBT cannot have CarPlay. Only ENTRYNAV2 and NBT2 can.


I know. That's what I mean mate... it's obvious. calm.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bimuz (6 mo ago)

I am not sure how to verify if my head unit has wifi or not. It is probably EntryEvo (G20 without navigation). Can someone tell if I can activate carplay there?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

bimuz said:


> I am not sure how to verify if my head unit has wifi or not. It is probably EntryEvo (G20 without navigation). Can someone tell if I can activate carplay there?


reply me vin by pm.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefmaister said:


> Hello, i’ve a bmw f20 2018 with entrynav2 and wifi port. I’m interested in carplay activation. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## okda (5 mo ago)

HI Is it possible for Apple car play Mini countryman ENAVEVO Road map Europe way 2017-3 E1732C1R


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

okda said:


> HI Is it possible for Apple car play Mini countryman ENAVEVO Road map Europe way 2017-3 E1732C1R


PM sent.


----------



## bony.raider (12 mo ago)

Hi, will someone write what is the encoding to get CarPlay in entynav2? greetings
WMWLN310502H45202


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

bony.raider said:


> Hi, will someone write what is the encoding to get CarPlay in entynav2? greetings
> WMWLN310502H45202


PM sent


----------



## edoardodusina (5 mo ago)

Hi, I'm also interested in some more info. about the coding procedure for AppleCarPlayActivation (X1 f48 2019 - last VIN digit ER72470). Anyone can help?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

edoardodusina said:


> Hi, I'm also interested in some more info. about the coding procedure for AppleCarPlayActivation (X1 f48 2019 - last VIN digit ER72470). Anyone can help?


Yes sure
PM aent


----------



## edoardodusina (5 mo ago)

kubax86 said:


> Yes sure
> PM aent


Can't see nothing in the conversation section.


----------



## bony.raider (12 mo ago)

kubax86 said:


> PM sent


Nothing (


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

bony.raider said:


> Nothing (


Just sent again.


----------



## FROZENBOY1988 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there.

I have F44 and I have Entrynav2 with Carplay and built-in navi. How to activate the built-in navigation, how much will it cost?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

FROZENBOY1988 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have F44 and I have Entrynav2 with Carplay and built-in navi. How to activate the built-in navigation, how much will it cost?


sent info verion maps and vin, we see what is possible to do
pm sent


----------



## Herrkie (4 mo ago)

@Shawn - Can you DM me here or e-mail me on [email protected]?  Got an X2 F39 that I want to activate Carplay in (same guy as on the other forum, haha). 
VIN last 7: EH58422

Thanks!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Herrkie said:


> @Shawn - Can you DM me here or e-mail me on [email protected]?  Got an X2 F39 that I want to activate Carplay in (same guy as on the other forum, haha).
> VIN last 7: EH58422
> 
> Thanks!!


need atm and WIFi in car,  Pm I can check


----------



## mcclintondouglas73 (2 mo ago)

Looking for support on this, too. my sure if I have Wi-Fi built in. Entrynav2 with nav. UK.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

mcclintondouglas73 said:


> Looking for support on this, too. my sure if I have Wi-Fi built in. Entrynav2 with nav. UK.


PM SENT


----------

